# Rules for the Field forum



## Arachnopets

Thanks for your interest in sharing your experiences and observations in the wild with our members! 

In addition to our general forum rules, there are four specific additions for this forum explicitly;


Photos must not be of animals in private or captive collections. This is a field forum, afterall.


Do not reveal specific locale information. This ensures the protection of the animal and it’s habitat from collection. If you wish to share locale information with specific individuals, please do so by utilizing the private message function rather than posting in a public thread.


Do not offer animals that have been collected for sale, trade, or gift within the pages of this forum. If animals have been collected for your private use, please ensure that you have adhered to your local wildlife laws and regulations. This forum is for sharing our collective appreciation for _wild_ flora and fauna from all around the world – if you want to show off what you have in your terrariums, use another forum please.


Pictures are not mandatory with a field post – but without pictures, a detailed description of what was being searched for and what was found _is_ required.
 

Any questions or concerns, contact a moderator or administrator.

Thanks!


----------

